# Ime not dead ime just dorment



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

sorry for not being online for a while i have a lot of stuff going on. I expect to be back online soon still got a lot of stuff to sort out. 

Iron Head


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

:freak: lol so?
i didnt notice you were gone lool :drunk: :dude:


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

lol thx alot... that makes me feel alot better. lol


----------



## Turbo_Minivan (Feb 18, 2005)

Iron head, what part of RI are you from? I'm from there too. North Kingstown.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

exeter i go to chariho votec.


----------



## fords-n-mowers (May 6, 2005)

hey iron head. i live near chariho.


----------

